# New Seiko Divers



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Just noticed on the Seiko and Citizen forum that Seiko have three new Prospex divers due in March (Japan first). Model numbers are

SBDA001/Ti black dial

SBDA003/Ti dark blue dial

SBDA005/Ti funky orange dial

As you can kind of guess they are titanium.

Any chance of getting these anytime soon Roy????? PPPPPPLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEAAAAAAASSSSSSEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

We'll see.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've seen these too and they look good. They are autos as well. All in all Seiko has got it right in my opinion.

Hopefully Roy will be getting some


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2004)

Any idea of the price?

These will not be cheap watches.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Someone on the Seiko and Citizen forum said they would cost 24,150 Japanese yen, which works out at Â£125ish. If that price is correct then they could be a bargain







.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

neil said:


> Any idea of the price?
> 
> These will not be cheap watches.


 If they are Â£125 ish, that'll be a superb price for a superb watch wont it Neil


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2004)

Griff said:


> neil said:
> 
> 
> > Any idea of the price?
> ...


You are right to laugh Griff, they won't be that price will they?

BTW Griff has Andy got a brain washing machine


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I think it said that they will be available in March. Roll out to the rest of the world will be six months after that.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

neil said:


> BTW Griff has Andy got a brain washing machine


 Er No.............don't be so silly!!
















Make fun of him on the other place if that is what is dinging your bell!!!

I think many here will find silly digs like that VERY VERY boring!!


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

From one of the japanese sites i have found the prices quoted seem to equate to Â£180 for the orange on rubber and Â£205 for the other colours on the Ti bracelet. Obviously that excludes import duty etc etc.

Always much better and easier to deal with Roy though!!!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I hope they do a yellow one


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> I hope they do a yellow one


 Doesn't look like it so far Jot









Just have to make do with what we've got then!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Wardy said:


> Just have to make do with what we've got then!


 Its one of my favourites -







I have put it on a single piece black "Rhino"







can't stop smiling when I wear it


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

At 45mm I fear it's out of my league.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Orange dial I wonder!?

Do think a 45mm dia is totally OTT, and utterly unnecessary.

Sure Paul will love it though as a big watch man!!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I think this will be an expensive watch.

A quartz Prospex is Â£300-400 so you can imagine how much this will be.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

For now the pricing seems to be $228. I'm sure it will change.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Which is something like Â£150!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

A normal SKX007 retails at Â£250,


----------

